# Recherche OS 9.22 Classic pour Imac G4 USB 2



## manu160281 (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai reformaté l'imac G4 17" USB 2 de mes parents qui en avait bien besoin après 10 ans de service avec une install universelle de tiger 10.4.
Le voila tout neuf, tout propre avec 1 Go de RAm en plus, c'est pas du luxe.
Au passage: grosse grosse galère pour re-installer à partir d'un lecteur DVD qui "marchote".
Au passage aussi: j'ai essayé toutes les tentatives d'intall a partir d'une clef USB et de l'open firmware sans succès! 

Le hic, c'est que dans le feu de l'action, je n'ai pas sauvegardé le dossier OS9 pour environnement classic (ni la rom, ni le dossier).

Je lance donc un appel à un possesseur de la même machine qui pourrait me transmettre une archive zippé de ce dossier car j'ai aussi égaré les CD originaux livrés avec la machine.
Pas de d'OS 9, pas de classic et donc pas de Ciel Gestion notre logiciel de compta hérité d'un performa 6400 !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Franz59 (5 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir
J'ai ce qu'il vous faut (Mac OS 9.2.2 classic)
Ca tient sur une clef USB de 8 Go
Me contacter en BAL privée si besoin


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2013)

Regarde tes MP


----------



## manu160281 (6 Décembre 2013)

Merci aux personnes qui m'ont répondu, la deuxième tentative à été la bonne 
C'est reparti pour 5 ans!


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2013)

Si la machine est repartie pour 5 ans, n'hésite pas à mettre à jour le matos. Trouve toi un graveur DVD Pioneer 106/107/108 sur le net, ça doit pas coûter bien cher. Si le DD est vieux, pareil pas la peine d'attendre sa mort 

Ce luxo en 17" est une machine magnifique. Préserve-là !


----------



## manu160281 (11 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Si la machine est repartie pour 5 ans, n'hésite pas à mettre à jour le matos. Trouve toi un graveur DVD Pioneer 106/107/108 sur le net, ça doit pas coûter bien cher. Si le DD est vieux, pareil pas la peine d'attendre sa mort
> 
> Ce luxo en 17" est une machine magnifique. Préserve-là !



Le dd? Il fonctionne, je n en ai jamais grillé un  et ce mac a eu une vie " paisible " dans les mains de retraités. Pour le dvd , j avoue avoir passé tellement de temps sur les autres sujets que je rends les armes .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

De toute façon, l'iMac G4 17 pouces a toujours été livré avec au moins un "combo" (lecture de CD et DVD, mais gravure de CD seulement), donc, il peut lire les DVD, seul les premiers 15 pouces ont parfois été équipés d'un simple graveur de CD.


----------



## CBi (4 Février 2014)

Question par curiosité : le iMac G4 USB 2.0 boote sur OS 9.2 ?
Je pensais que le dernier Mac à pouvoir utiliser OS 9 était le iMac G4 800Mhz et qu'après on n'avait plus que la possibilité d'un mode Classic, lancé depuis OS X, qui n'était pas le "vrai" 9.2... Mais ma mémoire flanche peut-être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Question par curiosité : le iMac G4 USB 2.0 boote sur OS 9.2 ?
> Je pensais que le dernier Mac à pouvoir utiliser OS 9 était le iMac G4 800Mhz et qu'après on n'avait plus que la possibilité d'un mode Classic, lancé depuis OS X, qui n'était pas le "vrai" 9.2... Mais ma mémoire flanche peut-être ?



Effectivement, seuls les iMac G4 de 2002 (première génération de 15 et 17 pouces à 700 et 800 Mhz) peuvent démarrer nativement sous OS 9.2.2, à partir de la seconde génération, les "early 2003" (février 2003, 15 pouces 800 Mhz, et 17 pouces 1 Ghz), Mac OS 9.2.2, c'était juste pour "Classic". Cela dit, Classic est un vrai 9.2.2, la seule différence, c'est qu'il est lancé comme une application "OS X", et non comme système d'exploitation de l'ordinateur. Bien entendu, tout logiciel ne tenant pas un compte scrupuleux des directives de prog d'Apple (notamment, ceux qui adressent directement le matos sans passer par les API, ou qui emploient des API "non documentées") risque de ne pas y fonctionner ou de mal le faire. Mais sur une machine pouvant démarrer sous OS 9, un dossier système "Classic" permettra de la démarrer nativement sous OS 9 (et OS X permettra, en y ajoutant les éléments nécessaires, d'utiliser n'importe quel dossier système 9.1 ou 9.2.x comme système "Classic").


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2014)

Je plussoie et dans le cas de ces machines qui bootent sous OS 9 et s'en servent en classic, je sépare en deux partitions, une pour OS X et une pour OS 9. Quand on boote sous OS 9 ça évite de voir tout le bazard unix dont OS 9 n'a pas besoin


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> dans le cas de ces machines qui bootent sous OS 9 et s'en servent en classic, je sépare en deux partitions, une pour OS X et une pour OS 9. Quand on boote sous OS 9 ça évite de voir tout le bazard unix dont OS 9 n'a pas besoin



Ça présente aussi l'avantage de permettre de choisir "à la volée" (touche "alt" au démarrage) le système sous lequel démarrer la machine, mais en ce qui me concerne, je ne fais ça que sur mon Ti, qui, sous 10.5, ne peut pas utiliser "Classic", dès lors que le système doit servir dans les deux cas : classic et "natif" (comme dans mon "Pismo" sous Tiger ou mon "Palourde" sous Panther), je préfère le laisser sur la même partition que l'OS X qui va l'utiliser, ça limite la prolifération des icônes sur mon bureau, et évite le fractionnement de l'espace disponible sur le disque.


----------

